# Illegal AK parts?



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

If you have a imported AK and want to put a folding stock and a muzzle break / flash suppressor on it and the parts are US made is that illegal? This question came up when I was in a local shop and it has me curious especially since the assault ban has been over for some time.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

ruger1 said:


> If you have a imported AK and want to put a folding stock and a muzzle break / flash suppressor on it and the parts are US made is that illegal? This question came up when I was in a local shop and it has me curious especially since the assault ban has been over for some time.


The assault weapons ban has nothing to do with 922r which regulates parts counts, well technically importation and country of origin.

It basically says that certain arms deemed "non sporting" cant be imported into the US. Theyve decided that these weapons can not have more then ten foreign made parts to be considered US made. The AK has a total of fifteen separate parts according to the BATFE so five of those must be US made for it to be allowed to be sold to the public and not considered "foreign made."

The five parts most commonly put on to be US made are:

buttstock and hand guards - count as one part
pistol grip
FCG - I'm pretty sure they are considered one part as well
muzzle break
gas piston
magazine - counts as three parts

These parts are identical to foreign made counter parts but hey, no one said the .gov ever did anything that made since.

Personally I believe the law applies to the importation and initial retail of the rifle and what the end user decides to do is irrelevant. However, Im no lawyer nor play one on TV. No individual to my knowledge has ever been charged and prosecuted for violating this law.

To answer your question, as long as you have no more then ten foreign made parts on your rifle you are fine.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

You are talking about adding more US made parts, so it is not a problem.
The 922R rule to be compliant is apparently geared more towards the importers of the rifles, and most will have US made barrels along with gas pistons and trigger groups.

As JD7.62 stated, I have also never heard of an individual being charged for having non compliant, or not enough US made parts on an AK-47. Other than it being modified to fire as an automatic weapon.


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

That's kind of what I thought just got my laws mixed up. The owner of the shop, (and I overhead this conversation) was sayin that if you replace the stock or add a suppressor muzzle break that it would be breaking federal law,but I just didn't see how especially if you replaced part for part with US parts. Thanks for clearing this up.


----------

